# Prediction for the Rockets in January



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

January
Wed 02 @ Boston L
Fri 04 @ Orlando L
Sat 05 vs New York W
Tue 08 @ Washington L
Wed 09 @ New York W
Fri 11 vs Minnesota W
Sun 13 vs New Orleans L
Tue 15 vs Philadelphia W
Sat 19 vs San Antonio L
Mon 21 vs Seattle W
Wed 23 @ Seattle W
Fri 25 @ Portland W
Sun 27 vs Utah W
Tue 29 vs Golden State L

8-6

Our actual record was 10-4
I got 8 games right. But I was very close.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

January
Wed 02 @ Boston *L*
Fri 04 @ Orlando *L*
Sat 05 vs New York *W*
Tue 08 @ Washington *W*
Wed 09 @ New York *W*
Fri 11 vs Minnesota *W*
Sun 13 vs New Orleans *W*
Tue 15 vs Philadelphia *W*
Sat 19 vs San Antonio *L*
Mon 21 vs Seattle *W*
Wed 23 @ Seattle *W*
Fri 25 @ Portland *W*
Sun 27 vs Utah *L*
Tue 29 vs Golden State *L*

9-5


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Wed 02 @ Boston L
Fri 04 @ Orlando W
Sat 05 vs New York W
Tue 08 @ Washington W
Wed 09 @ New York W
Fri 11 vs Minnesota W
Sun 13 vs New Orleans W
Tue 15 vs Philadelphia W
Sat 19 vs San Antonio W
Mon 21 vs Seattle W
Wed 23 @ Seattle W
Fri 25 @ Portland W
Sun 27 vs Utah L
Tue 29 vs Golden State L

11-3 Yes I have that much hope


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

0-14
Yes, let's prefect the imperfection!

Wed 02 @ Boston L
Fri 04 @ Orlando L
Sat 05 vs New York W
Tue 08 @ Washington W
Wed 09 @ New York W
Fri 11 vs Minnesota W
Sun 13 vs New Orleans L
Tue 15 vs Philadelphia W
Sat 19 vs San Antonio L
Mon 21 vs Seattle W
Wed 23 @ Seattle W
Fri 25 @ Portland W
Sun 27 vs Utah L
Tue 29 vs Golden State L

8-6


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

January
Wed 02 @ Boston W
Fri 04 @ Orlando W
Sat 05 vs New York W
Tue 08 @ Washington W
Wed 09 @ New York W
Fri 11 vs Minnesota W
Sun 13 vs New Orleans W
Tue 15 vs Philadelphia W
Sat 19 vs San Antonio W
Mon 21 vs Seattle W
Wed 23 @ Seattle W
Fri 25 @ Portland W
Sun 27 vs Utah W
Tue 29 vs Golden State W


I choose to believe in miracles. 14-0


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Wins: NY, Washington, Minnesota, Seattle
Losses: Boston, Orlando, New Orleans, Phili AGAIN, San Antonio, Portland, Utah

Damn that list of losses is long.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

January
Wed 02 @ Boston *L* 
Fri 04 @ Orlando *L*
Sat 05 vs New York *W*
Tue 08 @ Washington *W*
Wed 09 @ New York *W*
Fri 11 vs Minnesota *W*
Sun 13 vs New Orleans *L*
Tue 15 vs Philadelphia *W*
Sat 19 vs San Antonio *L*
Mon 21 vs Seattle *W*
Wed 23 @ Seattle *W*
Fri 25 @ Portland *L*
Sun 27 vs Utah *L*
Tue 29 vs Golden State *L*

7-7. This is actually a good month for us. Let's hope that the Rockets play with passion.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

jdiggidy said:


> Wins: NY, Washington, Minnesota, Seattle
> Losses: Boston, Orlando, New Orleans, Phili AGAIN, San Antonio, Portland, Utah
> 
> Damn that list of losses is long.


Are you serious? Philly again?


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Let's get a win streak going. 14-0


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> Are you serious? Philly again?


Do you recall the 100-88 loose that wasn't really even that close? Like hayesfan, I hope we win every game but the continuity just isn't there with this team.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

jdiggidy said:


> Do you recall the 100-88 loose that wasn't really even that close? Like hayesfan, I hope we win every game but the continuity just isn't there with this team.


I know were horrible but the next time we do play them, our chemistry and intensity we be much better (hopefully). Also due to the fact that our bench was creamin their team means that we are capable of beating them over and over. We just got to prove that.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Agreed Legend-Like. Luther needs to get more PT since he is the only guy that can score from the outside beside TMac and even that is questionable.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

jdiggidy said:


> Agreed Legend-Like. Luther needs to get more PT since he is the only guy that can score from the outside beside TMac and even that is questionable.


Yeah your right about that. Luther's our best 3 point shooter. Thats kinda pitiful with all shooters that we have.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

11-3 if healthy

Start with 6-1 at the beginning


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Last chance people.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Can someone switch this and the December thread???????


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Let's see the answers. Who's gotten it right this time?


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

HayesFan said:


> January
> Wed 02 @ Boston W L
> Fri 04 @ Orlando W
> Sat 05 vs New York W
> ...


I was 10-4 

But honestly.. how many of the games that we lost could we have won?? The Losses were all close

Wed 02 @ Boston L 93-97
Fri 04 @ Orlando W 96-94
Sat 05 vs New York W 103-91
Tue 08 @ Washington W 92-84
Wed 09 @ New York W 101-92
Fri 11 vs Minnesota W 113-82
Sun 13 vs New Orleans L 82-87
Tue 15 vs Philadelphia L 107-111
Sat 19 vs San Antonio W 83-81
Mon 21 vs Seattle W 96-89
Wed 23 @ Seattle W 109-107
Fri 25 @ Portland W 89-79
Sun 27 vs Utah L 89-97
Tue 29 vs Golden State W 111-107


----------

